# netzwerkgeschwindikeit



## Precog (1. Oktober 2002)

hi,

weiß jemand, wie ich die netzwerkgeschwindikeit rausbekomme??
es ist ein 100ter Kabelnetzwerk, aber es ist irgendwie zu langsam für ein 100ter.
deshalb will ich es ma überprüfen...
weiß sonst vielleicht jemand, woran es liegen könnte, das es so langsam ist?

thx, c u, greetz, ciao, adios, und alles andere,
victork


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieses Programm weiter?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (1. Oktober 2002)

hey das ist cool das saug ich mir auch gleich ..thx gölä


----------



## Moartel (1. Oktober 2002)

In der Regel wirst du rechts unten in der Tastleiste ein kleines Symbil mit 2 PCs drauf sehen wenn dein Netzwerk aktiv ist. Da machst du einfach mal einen Doppelklick drauf und schaust nach was dir da angezeigt wird. Wenn da 100MBit steht wird es wohl so sein dass bei Dateitransfers die Rechner so langsam sind dass du meinst es ist kein 100MBit-Netzwerk. Falls es daran nicht liegt können auch schlechte Natzwerkkarten/Kabel/Switches die Geschwindigkeit runterziehen. Hierfür ist das Programm von goela hilfreich.

Falls dein Netzwerk schon mal von Haus aus nicht auf 100MBit läuft solltest du mal im Geräte-Manager die erweiterten Eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkkarte durchsehen, ob die nicht auf 10MBit eingestellt ist (ist unwahrscheinlich, aber könnte sein).

Ansonsten noch ein Tipp: Ich hab das mal auf ner LAN mitgekriegt, da war ein 10MBit-Switch mit einem 100MBit-Uplink und es hieß es wäre ein 100MBit-Switch. Schau mal nach ob dir da nicht untergekommen ist


----------



## DarkLordSilver (3. Oktober 2002)

jo oder schau mal ob deine karten in 10 mbit modus laufen statt im 100 mbit .. und schau mal ob du vllduplex modus an hast..


----------

